# Just wanted to say Thanks!



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

In this year of bad service and bad customer relations, I'd just like to say thanks to Sweet Aquatics on Aquabid. We had some mis comunication (my fault) the wrong plant got sent (mis ID by them) but still they kept in touch with me in a timely manner. They shipped the plant a week late only because of the 4th (and emailed me why). They also refunded my money even tho I didnt ask...Cudos to them,,,,,Jim


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

So good to hear about people and places that still take responsibility for their actions and go the extra mile to help a customer.


----------

